

The Future of Apache CouchDB - jashkenas
http://blog.cloudant.com/the-futue-of-couchdb/

======
rdtsc
It felt a bit unfair that someone who hasn't contributed to a project in more
than a year, declared it obsolete and urged everyone to move on (even if they
were the original founder).

Also the choice of Couchbase to use "Couch" in their product name while
completely breaking API compatibility between Couchbase Server and Apache
CouchDB is a sly move.

All that left a bad taste in mouth. Good to see someone from Cloudant
responded.

------
perezd
This is where actual innovation is happening. I'm not at all discouraged by
the FUD being perpetuated by Katz today. I have a fairly modest BigCouch
deployment in production and I am very happy with it. haters gonna hate.

------
mark_l_watson
I have built and experimented with BigCouch several times (but never in
production except for using Cloudant's hosted service). BigCouch is a nice
project. Anyway, this is good news, and I thought that this blog post showed
some class (i.e., nicely written, polite, etc.)

For the first time, I did build Couchbase from source today (I didn't realize
that it was open source until today), and the web UI is slick, and the
official Ruby client worked fine. That said, I found the experience confusing
because the Couchbase client page has a lot of CouchDB clients listed, and
even though I know that the interface is different, I tried a few of them
anyway - didn't work.

------
nestlequ1k
Seems majorly confusing, and will potentially divide the community. Couchbase
vs CouchDB. Can anyone explain the difference?

~~~
sktrdie
I agree. This is getting overly complicated.

~~~
mlmilleratmit
We're certainly hoping to reduce the complication by removing the boundary
between (clustered) BigCouch and Apache CouchDB by making the clustering an
optional and transparent part of the Apache CouchDB project.

------
js4all
For me Damien's announcement to abandon CouchDB landed like a bomb. CouchDB is
one of the key technologies of our hosting service. It is a great to see one
of the big players (Cloudant) to step in.

------
switz
It makes me happy to see this.

------
jamesbritt
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3427491>

------
gr2m
amen.

------
smacktoward
> Working with the ASF and the CouchDB community, we hope to integrate the
> core capabilities of BigCouch into Apache CouchDB. Hopefully this will put
> to rest the tired (and false) “CouchDB doesn’t scale” meme.

This is kind of hilarious, seeing as how the whole reason why CouchDB (and all
the other NoSQL databases) exist is because of the "MySQL doesn't scale"
meme...

~~~
janl
> This is kind of hilarious, seeing as how the whole reason why CouchDB (and
> all the other NoSQL databases) exist is because of the "MySQL doesn't scale"
> meme...

It is also not true.

